# Just bought a H50



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

Just bought the Corsair H50 got it cheap, new. I think i'm having trouble with it, but my CPU temps are low.

-Im getting this Faint buzzing sound like if there is a wire hitting off a fan. Not a big deal ive noticed a lot of people having this problem.

-My temps are 29CIdle/44CLoad using prime 95 and the artic silver paste is not set in yet. might see a 2C drop.

Is the noise normal? Other then the noise its working find. I contacted both Corsair and the place I bought it both told me I have to pay to ship it to them.. it will cost me 30$ to send it in. Lucky for me I paid pay-pal and have a dispute made for a defective product.

Anyways how can i set the power @ 100% on the system fan/Cm Fan control for the pump? currently I can only find the setting to set all three to 100%cpu/cm/sys, although the fan is not noisy is it OK if i keep all at 100%?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the H50 as well. I have read some people have the "buzzing" issue. I was one of the lucky ones who did not get it.

$30 to ship? seems kind of pricey. What country are you in?

Is the buzzing coming from the fan or the pump?


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

I unplugged everything but the pump, and noise was there, i unplugged the pump the noise went. lol, i send it back in just the box of the product. cost me 20$, i live in Canada. There sending me a new one once they test it.


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

but i have to wait 2-3 weeks to get a new one if not longer, _I bought this off of NCIX Monday only got it yesterday.. think they would at lease cover the return cost. There customer service was horrible._ They also said they will have to test it if they think nothing is wrong i will have to pay again to get them to ship it back. But i also contacted Corsair they told me to send it back to NCIX because they have a 30 day exchange, He told me the buzzing sound is from a air pocket and would not harm the PC but would be annoying and is classified as defective.


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

I also bought a 4pin molex to 3 pin fan connector so i can power the pump directly from my PSU


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you get it online or at the store themselves? Seems like they should have exchanged it at no cost to you IMO.


----------



## Timman (Nov 14, 2010)

online i live in a small town


----------

